# Lip Balm Question



## lavender.dreams.candles (Feb 12, 2010)

I want to make this lip balm recipe for valentines and I am missing one oil....The recipe calls for Avocado Oil...I have everything but that....what can I use to replace that oil??....I have seen recipes with Sweet Almond Oil or Grapeseed Oil....could I use one of them???


----------



## IanT (Feb 12, 2010)

I would say either of those should be fine in place of Avocado

what is the recipe? might be able to give more insight if I know what you are working with


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's the recipe!!

1 oz Shea Butter

1 oz Beeswax

1 oz Cocoa Powder

.4 oz Castor Oil

.8 oz Vitamin E Oil

.9 oz Avocado Oil

25 Heart Lip Balm Containers


----------



## IanT (Feb 12, 2010)

yes I would say it should be fine to substitute either oil, I would probably lean towards sweet almond, but I am not extremely experienced with making lip balms, just working off of the information I have learned the last 2 months trying to make them! 

I fyou have any jojoba, I would sub that over grapeseed and swt almond... Its supposed to sink into the skin and not leave the lips feeling as oily ! 

Hope that helps!


----------

